# OnBoard-Sound & Soundblaster nutzen



## Carndret (19. November 2002)

Ich habe mir eben ein Headset gekauf und möchte es über den OnBoard-Sound laufen lassen, da bei meiner Soundkarte bereits die Boxen hängen.
Nun weiß ich aber nicht wie ich das hinbekommen soll.
Im Gerätemanager zeigt er mir bei den vorhandenen Audiogeräten den Soundblaster, meine TV Karte und einen bzw. den Legacy-Audiotreiber an.
Ich kann jedoch in den Soundeinstellungen kein anderes Gerät außer meinem SB Live wähhlen. Im BIOS habe ich den OnBoard Sound bereits angestellt.
Nun weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. (Kann ich die Kopfhörer auch woanders anschließen?)

(OS: WinXP SK: Soundblaster Live! 1024)


----------



## Dunsti (20. November 2002)

ich tippe mal, daß Du nicht beide Soundkarten gleichzeitig benutzen kannst, da wahrscheinlich beide den gleichen IRQ benutzen wollen, und nicht genügend andere IRQ's frei sind damit beide einen eigenen hätten.


Dunsti


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (20. November 2002)

Ja zeigt denn der Gerätemanager an, dass die Soundkarten nicht funktionieren? Bzw. funktioniert eine der Karten?? Sollte das am IRQ liegen würden ja beide nicht funktionieren (oder???)!
Gruß, Christian


----------



## Carndret (20. November 2002)

Also die SB Live funktioniert schon aber ich weiß nicht wie ich auf die Onboard umstellen kann. Laut BIOS ist der Onboard SB auf IRQ 5 und der meine SB Live! 1024 auf IRQ 10.
Bei meinem anderen (neueren) PC habe ich einen C-Media Treiber drauf und kann zwischen der SB Audigy und dem C-Media wechseln (bei: Systemsteuerung->Sounds und Audiogeräte).
Der Treiber scheint ja von Windows schon installiert zu sein, da der Gerätemanager das so anzeigt. Ich habe mir hir noch einen anderen Treiber runtergeladen (von OAK Technology) aber der ist nur für NT 3.?


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (20. November 2002)

Das ist aber komisch, hast vielleicht den Treiber deaktiviert? Welches Betriebssystem benutzt du bei dem Rechner? Auch XP?
Anders wie du es beschrieben hast, weiß ich auch nicht wie man die Soundkarten umstellen kann. Bei mir funzt alles einwandfrei.. .
Sorry!


----------

